# Schlag des Bayer. LKA gegen Fake-Shops



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Mai 2011)

heise online - Betrug im Internet: Polizei hebt Bande aus



> Betrug im Internet: Polizei hebt Bande aus
> 
> Mit einer bundesweiten Razzia hat das bayerische Landeskriminalamt einen  Internet-Betrug im großen Stil aufgedeckt. Eine kriminelle Bande soll  in Webshops Waren gegen Vorkasse angeboten, aber nie geliefert haben, teilte das LKA mit. So seien rund 100.000 Menschen geprellt worden. Der Schaden erreicht nach Einschätzung der Polizei Millionenhöhe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Schlag des Bayer. LKA gegen Fake-Shops*

In einem Nachbarforum steht etwas mehr dazu, zumal die Initiatoren dort persönlich auf der "Abschussliste" der Täter gewesen sind. Ein Kampf mit ungleichen Mitteln, den nun offensichtlich die "Guten" gewonnen haben, siehe hier: Fake-Shop-Bande verhaftet!

Man beachte die Fotos von zwei Arbeitsplätzen der Verdächtigen im Anhang (Quelle: Pressemeldung BLKA). Pressemeldung des Bay. LKA: Bayerische Polizei - Kriminelle Internetbande prellt ca. 100.000 Opfer und verursacht Schäden in Millionenhöhe



			
				BLKA schrieb:
			
		

> Seit eineinhalb Jahren ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg  zusammen mit dem Bayerischen Landeskriminalamt (LKA) gegen eine Bande,  die im Internet in zahlreichen Webshops Waren gegen Vorkasse anbot, aber  nie lieferte.
> „Dieses Verfahren ist in Bezug auf die Enttarnung von  Internettätern und in seiner Dimension bisher einzigartig“, so der  Präsident des Bayerischen Landeskriminalamts, Peter Dathe.
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------

